# Sports Tourer & Super Sport



## GMCSR (Dec 31, 2022)

I have 2 Sports Tourers, 1 Super Sport for sale and an old Paramount frame. Where can I post them. I don't want to use Ebay. I had a bad experience there. gabecasanova@hotmail.com


----------



## kostnerave (Dec 31, 2022)

Post them in the bikes for sale forum. They're are plenty of Schwinn lightweight enthusiasts here! Welcome to  the cabe.


----------

